# Hello All, new here :)



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello to everyone! I'm new to the forum, came here as there is a ton of information and I am entertaining the idea of purchasing my first horse. I've ridden for years, taken a bit of a hiatus but am back to where I can enjoy riding again often. I have an offer right now on purchasing a 5-6yr old red and white paint - she's about 14hh, 3quarter TW and 1 quarter morgan.. she is stunning. I'll try to post some pix as soon as I get them loaded. Just wanted to say hey to everyone and hope you all are having a great week


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome Mya. This is a wonderful forum and there is loads of really good info and very experienced horse people here. I am sure you will enjoy it and I am looking forward to pictures of your girl.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Smrobs! I'm looking forward to expanding my knowledge and having somewhere to turn if necessary.
I must render my decision soon on Mariah and I just have a gut instinct she is suppose to be mine  Its a big commitment for me and a lifelong dream, got back into riding and have been given an offer that is hard to pass up on boarding her where she has lived all her life for next to nothing and a payment plan on her purchase. Plus the man selling her has been her life long owner. He is going to list her for sale if I don't commit by this weekend. I've ridden her the last two sundays on short 1hr rides and she has done soo well. Groomed her all over minus her tail and she did fantastic, I know I'm ready but still have so many fears deep down.
Any suggestions you have or the point where you say just go for it. This is seriously something I have wanted since the day I learned what a horse was... I've trained for it in my younger days with tons of camps, and working at stables, its like I've waited so long I'm scared to jump.... even though it feels so right! 
Thanks for listening


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand. She sounds like an absolute darling. Sometimes you just have to let you head take over and tell your heart what to do. You know in your head that you are ready but your heart is unsure. My suggestion is to go for it and get a horse that you like while you have a chance. There are members on here that have been trying to find that "right" horse for months with no luck. Fortunately, since you are looking at boarding her at the current owners place, even if you have an issue, there will be someone knowledgeable around that will be able to help if you can't handle it yourself.

Maybe you need someone to give you a friendly push off the diving board.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

I do believe a push is exactly what I need. I appreciate the advice. My boyfriend is looking for one as well but has decided irregardless that I need her. So myself is the last one to convince and fear is the only object in the way. But like you said the man who has raised her since birth will be the one tending to her.. etc. And he is a VERY good man. And someone I would not mind to learn from and go to when in need. 
I still haven't gotten my pix loaded.. hoping too ASAP.. I want everyones opinion on her  
Thanks again!! You have quite a gorgeous heard of your own! Love Big John, always thought percherons were gorgeous! So is that buckskin, around here they seem to smaller than normal horses (thats what my BF is in the market for) thanks again


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Here she is - Mariah my potential - 5-6years maybe 14hh? 3 quarter tennesee walker and 1 quarter morgan where she gets her size and long mane and tail - Please give me your opinions  * hope I get the pix loaded


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is a very cute girl. I love her face, she looks like a total sweetie.


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

I think so too! I have always ridden larger horses than she but I feel like she's a good fit! Her lovingness is what has really won me over.
By the way.. I ADORE your mustang!!!! That is what I originally fell very deeply in love with, I don't have any pix and he wasn't mine but he and even his owner considered him mine. Musket was his name, somewhere deep down this paint reminds me of him, be it her moves or just our interaction. 
There are nothing like mustangs, the pix you have in the water is amazing! What a horse


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome from CA!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on owning your first horse. She is very lovely.


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome!! 

Your girl is beautiful!
I loved Paints, and Pintos.

Can't wait to see some posts from you. See ya around :wink:


----------



## Mya09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you all  
I appreciate your kind words! I am so incredibally excited as this is something I have dreamed about since I was a child, so strange feeling that its actually happening! Thanks again - looking forward to getting to know you all


----------

